#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Медитация ослабляет ВИЧ-инфекцию

## Дэчен Намджрол

Калифорнийские ученые утверждают, что занятие медитацией ВИЧ-инфицированного человека снижает вред, наносимый вирусом иммунодефицита его организму. Все дело в умении человека управлять своим стрессом.

Ученые говорят, что стресс снижает иммунные силы организма за счет ускорения гибели Т-лейкоцитов. То есть, находясь в стрессовой ситуации, человек усиливает ВИЧ-инфекцию. Эксперимент с участием ВИЧ-инфицированных пациентов показал, что в группе, занимающейся медитацией, гибель клеток составила значительно меньше, чем в группе, получающей стандартную терапию.

LikarInfo

----------

Алексей Самохин (29.03.2011), Аминадав (30.03.2011), Иван Денисов (01.04.2011), Людмила Покровская (29.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Это не очень удивительно, т.к. успокоенный ум не вносит дополнительный стрес и сбой в работу организма.

Но, на мой взгляд, ВИЧ инфицированным (да и здоровым) полезнее делать медитацию маранасати - памятования о смерти. Тогда есть шанс развить некоторую мудрость.

----------

Zom (30.03.2011), Алексей Самохин (30.03.2011), Людмила Покровская (30.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011), Шавырин (01.04.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

...

----------


## Майя П

> ...


Поздравляю Топпера и Аню,... Аня, просветление? Ура!, а Топпер - !!!!  почувствовал этот процесс  :Big Grin:

----------

Аня Приходящая (30.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Май, держи флаг! У меня нет сил, я болею...

----------

Майя П (30.03.2011)

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Все заслуги Топперу )))))))

----------


## Топпер

> а Топпер - !!!!  почувствовал этот процесс


в некотором роде. 
У меня немало знакомых вич инфицированны. Трагедии их жизни были перед глазами.  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Denli

Есть не лишенная рационализма версия, которая утверждает, что вируса ВИЧ в природе не существует. Т.е. СПИД есть, а вируса, который его вызывает, нет. Иными словами ВИЧ - легенда, созданная корпорациями для выкачивания денег под различные программы. Если это так, то медитация естественно снижает стресс и останавливает развитие губительного синдрома.

----------

Secundus (31.03.2011), Майя П (30.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

К сожалению есть. И он прекрасно передаётся и половым путём и через шприц.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Шурик Кириллов

> Есть не лишенная рационализма версия,


на уровне бульварной прессы, да, действительно есть такая версия

----------

Zom (30.03.2011), Дондог (01.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Иными словами ВИЧ - легенда, созданная корпорациями для выкачивания денег под различные программы. Если это так, то медитация естественно снижает стресс и останавливает развитие губительного синдрома.


много там странностей... одно только, что были быстренько свернуты работы во франции по поводу невосприимчивости к вич у реконвалесцентов после некоторых вариантов гриппа А, производители рулят!!!
а население  охотно верит....

----------

Denli (31.03.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> Май, держи флаг! У меня нет сил, я болею...


Ань, мне это нужно? :EEK!: (видимо темки почистили.. не вижу твоей в блогах, реже и реже захожу....)

(не болей, я помолюсь за вас...)

----------


## Александр С

http://virtu-virus.narod.ru/08_06_1.html. 

Эта версия вполне обоснована. Действительно, очень удобно свести весь синдром, вызываемый многими заболеваниями, к вирусному генезу и, главное, выпустить лекарство. Примерно, как война производителей обезболивающих, в результате которой анальгин проиграл, был "признан" жутко опасным и запрещен - там тоже была проведена куча "исследований".

----------

Denli (31.03.2011), Иван Денисов (01.04.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Что такое реконвалесцентов?

----------


## Марина В

> Что такое реконвалесцентов?


У реконвалесцентов = у выздоравливающих/выздоровевших.

----------


## Шурик Кириллов

это не единственный случай антинаучной ахинеи выкинутой данным товарищем, что не удивительно, так как в юношестве он употреблял ЛСД, писал фантастику, фантазия у него действительно развита, как и шизофрения

----------

Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------


## Denli

> это не единственный случай антинаучной ахинеи выкинутой данным товарищем, что не удивительно, так как в юношестве он употреблял ЛСД, писал фантастику, фантазия у него действительно развита, как и шизофрения


Данный товарищ является обладателем нобелевской премии отнюдь не в области фантастики. А вы можете чем-то подобным похвастаться?

----------

Иван Денисов (01.04.2011), Майя П (01.04.2011)

----------


## Буль

Denli, товарищ Обама может похвастаться полновесной Нобелевской премией мира!!! 

Но мы же знаем... и даже про тов. Ульянова (Ленина).....  :Wink: 

что доставляет...

----------

Ersh (01.04.2011)

----------


## Шурик Кириллов

безусловно нобелевская премия у него по делу - за изобретение ПЦР, но это не делает его экспертом во всех областях и не отменяет вышесказанного, иначе зачем человек обладающий талантом в своей узкой специальности вместо того, чтобы выпускать научные рарботы, пишет дешевые популистские книжки про мировые заговоры

----------

Дондог (01.04.2011)

----------

